

Ask HN: Most common motives to adopt difficult technology and would you do that? - seporaitis

= Background:<p>I have an idea to bring Semantic Web [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_Web] &#38; Linked Data [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linked_Data] into mainstream by creating a platform/marketplace for consumer (from ordinary users to small-medium businesses and beyond) applications. Technology proof-of-concept that this is possible to do is mostly ready.<p>However, one of the corner stones of such product would be technology adoption by developers, which is not very mainstream or well known. Couple of buzzwords: RDF [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resource_Description_Framework] or Turtle [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtle_(syntax)], SPARQL [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPARQL], XML &#38; XSLT. Below all this would be code in Java or PHP, probably other languages as well.<p>My main traction point for app-authors would be a continuous revenue stream (read - customer subscriptions) for them. Which, in theory, should create quite a big income for app-authors, given that they adopt technology early and their application(s) are well made &#38; customers continuously like them. As a platform vendor I would try to lead app-authors through this endeavor in new technology.<p>= Question:<p>Is money big enough incentive to try new technology on a new platform/marketplace? What would motivate you more/less to try it out?<p>P.S. I would like to start a healthy discussion about this (or the topic in general) instead of providing fixed set of answers. Thank you!
======
adomas
Money is the reason most things are done. That's why people usually move to
higher paying employers & clients. Throw in a nice office, reasonable working
hours and I don't care that much what I'm coding if I'm paid well for it -
it's an interesting job most of the time anyway.

